# HDMI splitters



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

has anyone had any experience with HDMI splitters.

I am tyring to device how iw nat to split my HDMI signal to two montir devices
projector and a LCD monitor for when projector isn't needed.
does anyone have and brands to suggest?


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Just be aware that an HDMI splitter will not work with any HDCP enabled content. Some Blue Rays have this turned on and require a single connection between the source and the display.

Kyle


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I use a Apogee HDMI 3x1 with remote control.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-apogee-hdmi-3x1-digital-switcher-review.html


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Also be wary of vendors saying that their device is 1.3 and 1080P compliant. I have some inexpensive HDMI switchers that won't pass 1080P, one other one (Monoprice) that will. It is almost the luck of the draw.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would give monoprice a try. I see a couple on their site that advertise that they are HDCP compliant and support 1080p with remotes or push button. If for some reason it wont pass 1080p give them a call and Im sure they will send out a new unit. They have very good customer service and the few problems I have had with them have been resolved quickly.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont know if you have bought one yet but monoprice is having a one day sale today on one for 23 bucks. Its 1080p 1.3 compliant and HDCP compliant. Includes a remote.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1011002&p_id=5310&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

hmmmmm i didn't mean a switch. i ment a splitter. and yes i got one that works quite well.

i wanted to split one hdmi source into multable outputs.

thank you for the help and advice though.

thanks to everyone for bieng so kind and posting inmy thread


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There's one here for $20. I have no idea on the quality of it though.

http://www.jaykang.com/1fo1hdmato2h.html


----------

